# Custom Golf Cart



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

Working on fixing up my golf cart.


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

Work in progress


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Cool looking 👍


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanx guys, back is almost done. Time for the front bumper and nerf bars.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice cart. Is it electric or gas? I've got a few carts at the house here 1 gas and 3 electrics and was thinking of raising one of them a few inches. Did you have to change any electronics or re gear when raising and going with bigger tires?


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

Its gas, no regearing required.


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

Update on progress. Not finished though.


----------

